# Dialogue with a Baptist Professor



## JM (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting perspective. 

YouTube - Abp Lazar Puhalo's Dialogue with a Baptist Professor, Part 1

YouTube - Vladika Lazar's Dialogue with the Baptists, Part 2

In the second video the Father mentions the "corrupt teachings of Augustine, John Calvin..." and calls substitutionary atonement a "neo-pagan doctrine."


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wow!*

I guess Jesus was wrong when he criticized the Pharisees for substituting their traditions for the teachings of Scripture.

And I guess I'm a gnostic. Who knew?

Love the way he equivocates on the meaning of the word 'tradition'.

"Evangelical Protestantism the destroyer of traditions upon which the faith was based and upon which a decent moral culture was based."

eh?

50 gospels? And the orthodox church decided the four gospels?

Apparently he is unaware that the SBC is mainly arminian right now.

And I'm a Romanist.

I'm so confused and my head hurts.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmmm...First he sets up a straw man argument by saying that we protestants hate any/all tradition when in fact it is traditionalism (and utter reliance on it when it so clearly flies in the place of Scripture) that makes our evangelical ears twinge. 

The atonement was made up by Anslem?! Wow. How 'bout that zinger he had when he explained that only a baptist dunce could mistake a huge church for a cathedral?

Don't know much about the eastern orthodox, but this guy sure didn't make me want to start learning.


----------

